# Rainy Day Cheese.



## woodbtu (Apr 22, 2012)

After a beautiful warm day yesterday spent tending baby backs with Jeffs rub recipe, (they were yummy), it stormed and the cold rain continues today. It was in 40's so I decided it would be a great trial for cold smoking some cheese.

I put 3 short 6" pieces of red oak on an old oven pan and started them around 1pm in the pouring rain.

The cold rain has made ideal conditions for lots of smoke and the temp inside the chamber never registered above 60.

I cut the Costco sharp cheddar into 1" thick squares and set them on some wire trays while adding bits of oak every hour or so.

Took 4 pieces out after 4 hours and they had a nice smokey surface and good flavor.

The rest are still on and will go a full 6 hours then into sealed bags for further aging. (not sure how long)

Are there any special preps for cheese like this?

What would be another suggested cheese to try?

Tom


----------



## ritamcd (Apr 22, 2012)

You can use just about any cheese .. jack .. pepper jack .. Habenaro jack .. cheddar .. mozzarella .. swiss .. provolone ..

Just about any you can think of .. Parm . I personally stay away from super softs brie and cream cheeses but I have seen them done 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Ohh and seal for 2 weeks for aging .. it really does make a difference .. No there are no preps for it .. just put it on the smoke


----------



## ddt79 (Apr 22, 2012)

I'm no cheese expert but I have had a little success with my smoked cheese.  I smoked mine for 4hrs and have had it resting for 2 weeks.  I didn't have any wire racks so I had to use a different method.  Here's a link to my own thread for details. 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/120102/cheese-w-amns-my-first-with-both#post_801565

As far as suggesting cheeses, I'd say you're only limited by the cheese you have available to you.  I bought mine at Giant.  I will say I was happily surprised at the selection.


----------



## ritamcd (Apr 23, 2012)

DDT I actually read your thread and it looked like you had a good smoke on your cheeses .. Did you let them age the 2 weeks .. and did you try it after you smoked it to make sure you had enough smoke on it ? I know I was a little nervous that mine wouldn't come out right .. but it did .. I tried it yesterday  ..

What didn't you like about it?


----------



## woodbtu (Apr 23, 2012)

I sealed them last night. Thanks. We will try to make them last 2 weeks before opening. I wonder if the temp had been closer to 80 if it would make a difference. The oak plus a few apple chips left a mild smoke flavor after 6 hours. Still raining here .


----------



## ritamcd (Apr 23, 2012)

mine stayed around 60 when I did it .. seemed like a perfect temp .. tho the pieces that sweated a bit more seemed to suck up the smoke a little more 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   those were the pieces that were directly above the AMN2 .. thats why after 2 hours I rotated .. and flipped them


----------



## ddt79 (Apr 23, 2012)

Using the stockinettes like I did not rotate them. Looking back I wish I would have. The one side took on more smoke than the upper.  Next time I will tie a loop in the other wns of thw stocking and flip after 2hrs. The wait is the worst.  However it will be worth it in the end.


----------



## shorte2326 (Apr 23, 2012)

I smoked mine for 2 hours then vac packed and let rest for 6 weeks. Took them to work, 6lbs. only lasted a short time. I got them a little hot (newly built smoker first time) will use an ice tray to keep them cool next time.


----------



## scarbelly (Apr 23, 2012)

There is a lot of good info in this thread but we have a saying here at SMF


----------



## smokinhusker (Apr 23, 2012)

Scarbelly said:


> There is a lot of good info in this thread but we have a saying here at SMF


Absolutely!!!!


----------

